# Undecided whether to put up a Christmas tree, etc.?



## PamfromTx (Jan 11, 2022)

_Me:   11-15-2021  I don't think I want to put up our Christmas tree and the other decorations.  Let's just put up a wreath on door, dear hubby._

_Hubby:  11-16-2021  Ugggh, I'm sure you'll want the tree up, darling wife.   

Me:  11-17-2021  I don't think so, I don't have the energy to do all of the decorating.

11-26-2021  While I'm asleep, he drags out our 9 feet tree and sets it up.

Me:  11-26-2021  7 a.m.  I guess it will sit there until I get the energy to decorate it. _

_Me:  11-26-2021  7 p.m.  *Bam*, decorating that dang tree like there's no tomorrow!_


After removing every single decoration... I'm determined to put up this 'tree'... next year!


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 11, 2022)

PfT....I just realized what that is.



Funniest post this week


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> _Me:   11-15-2021  I don't think I want to put up our Christmas tree and the other decorations.  Let's just put up a wreath on door, dear hubby._
> 
> _Hubby:  11-16-2021  Ugggh, I'm sure you'll want the tree up, darling wife.
> 
> ...


I love the festive tree in this pic of yours!   
And it doubles as a nice, cheerful attractive _air freshener, as well!_


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 11, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I love the tree in this pic!
> And it doubles as a nice, cheerful attractive _air freshener, as well!_



Now this thread is hopping.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Now this thread is hopping.


I can't top that holiday tree!      
And since it earned a score of all 10's, from a group of very discerning judges,
I surely will not try!


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 11, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I can't top that holiday tree!
> And since it earned a score of all 10's, from a group of very discerning judges,
> I surely will not try!



It took me a long while to figure if that was one of those pictures of the young girl or the older lady. Then it struck me. One cannot see the forest for the tress when one overthinks the obvious.

GUILTY!!!!!!!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 12, 2022)

Plunge right into that idea, Pam!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 12, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Plunge right into that idea, Pam!


I think I will.  It took us a couple of hours to store away the decorations in four LARGE  plastic bins.  One thing we did differently though; we were just throwing the stuff in the bins. No smaller bins with bubble wrap this year!  I hope nothing breaks. 

Hubby was doing some heavy breathing.  Kind of exciting.  lol

I couldn't straighten my back when all was done.

And that folks is why one should not be a hoarder!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 12, 2022)

Here's that back breaking tree.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 12, 2022)

For years, we put up a Christmas tree, and decorations, and hosted the family Christmas.  Now, it's the kids turns.  Our artificial tree, and boxes of decorations have been gathering dust in the basement for at least the last 6 or 8 years....suits us just fine.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 12, 2022)

Don M. said:


> For years, we put up a Christmas tree, and decorations, and hosted the family Christmas.  Now, it's the kids turns.  Our artificial tree, and boxes are decorations have been gathering dust in the basement for at least the last 6 or 8 years....suits us just fine.


I am trying my best to follow my late mother's traditions. Oh how she LIVED for Christmas.  I can still remember candy dishes of old fashioned ribbon candy and bowls of fruit and so many other traditions.

p.s. @Don M.  Oh and there's no children/kids here.  Just the hubby and I.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 12, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Here's that back breaking tree.
> 
> View attachment 203414View attachment 203415View attachment 203416



Pammy you got the life.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 4, 2022)

I must admit that I have not put up the tree, since my husband passed 11 years ago.  When my son's fiance and her son came to live with me, they did put up the tree, set up the little town of Bedford Falls, and all of the other decorations. Then they took it all down and put it away. I was fine with that.  When they had married and saved enough to get their own home I sent everthing with them.  

Last year when my grandson came to spend the night he asked me why I did'nt 
have a Christmas tree.  I told him my tree was now at his house but I woud get just a small one that would be here for him.  I will set it up and you can decorate it.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 5, 2022)

I think it is nice to follow traditions.  But with my bad back...it's time to let the extra work go...

this is a nice spirit of Christmas...


Vienna Boys' Choir ~ Christmas Album


----------



## Remy (Jun 28, 2022)

Revisiting this thread and realize if you put a tree "skirt" around that plunger, no one would know!


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 28, 2022)

Here's a thought:  as retail season for Christmas starts around July 1, everybody should put up their trees now and avoid the rush!


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 1, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Here's a thought:  as retail season for Christmas starts around July 1, everybody should put up their trees now and avoid the rush!



I heard tell that a lot of Christmas tree stores vigorously suggest one should buy 2023's Christmas tree on the 26th day of December 2022. Don't know the truth, just what moi heard told.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 1, 2022)

*I have not decorated in years.  Except for my snowmen that I put out for the whole winter.    Now that I am in my apartment, I put a few decorations on the outside of my door*


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 1, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> PfT....I just realized what that is.
> 
> View attachment 203280
> 
> Funniest post this week


It's definitely a 10 move.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 1, 2022)

My grandkids would be appalled (and probably more than a little concerned about my mental health) if I didn't put the Christmas tree up. I actually enjoy dragging the tree and *the big green tote* out of the big ol' closet.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 1, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> It's definitely a 10 move.


 Thanks Murrmurr. I do get in a good one every now and then. Especially now that I'm an esteemed member of "South Shady Pines" old fogies funny farm. Seriously I am okay with the move. Now Stinky is raising Kirin and ole gramps can sleep in late. Glad to see you back in good form. I read your thread, you have a wonderful caring woman and We are glad to have you back in one piece. Luv ya man.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 1, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Thanks Murrmurr. I do get in a good one every now and then. Especially now that I'm an esteemed member of "South Shady Pines" old fogies funny farm. Seriously I am okay with the move. Now Stinky is raising Kirin and ole gramps can sleep in late. Glad to see you back in good form. I read your thread, you have a wonderful caring woman and We are glad to have you back in one piece. Luv ya man.


Thanks! And I'm glad to see you found your "old self", FastTrax.

I don't know about you, but I'm thinking I need to steal that plunger-tree idea. The g-kids will give me a 10, for sure. 
(thanks, @PamfromTx)


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 24, 2022)

I've already seen Christmas commercials on t.v....


----------



## Georgiagranny (Jul 24, 2022)

I haven't seen any Christmas commercials, but I've seen Hallowe'en costume ideas and recipes for Thanksgiving dinner on the web.

Christmas Eve is just 5 months from today. Have you started your shopping yet?

Hm. That's some strange sentence construction. ...recipes on the web for Thanksgiving dinner... because I've never had Thanksgiving dinner on the web


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 25, 2022)

Yeah, about to put up my Christmas  tree.  I'll get a head start!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2022)

*I keep my Xmas tree up all year. *


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 25, 2022)

I'm just joking


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Robert59 (Jul 26, 2022)

I don't put up a tree at all anymore.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 26, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> I keep my Xmas tree up all year.


Guess we will start doing that too.  The wife found an artificial one she likes, put it upstairs in an unused corned and says it is there to stay.  Probably makes sense.


----------



## IKE (Jul 26, 2022)

I've been sitting here pondering on it and during our 45+ plus years of marriage I honestly can't recall us ever putting up any sort of tree.......mama used to put a few little Christmasy figurines on the mantel around the holidays but she stopped doing that several years ago.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 26, 2022)

I don't put up a Christmas tree either.
I gave Christmas decorations that I've used through the years to my children/grandchildren and decorating my house is less and less each passing year.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 26, 2022)

We still celebrate Christmas for the kids and grandkids at our house so there’s always a decorated tree with all the family ornaments, and fully decorated house.  Our kids who have kids have their own family Christmas, then they, along with their siblings head to our house for an extended family Christmas with gift exchange.

And instead of cooking Christmas dinner, I make a hearty brunch, then we open gifts, then All who want to go to a movie in the afternoon.

Xmas is my favorite time of the year so even if we didn’t have the kids over, I’d still be decorating. Maybe not quite so extensively, but I just can’t see not putting out my favorite decorations.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 27, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> I haven't seen any Christmas commercials, but I've seen Hallowe'en costume ideas and recipes for Thanksgiving dinner on the web.
> 
> Christmas Eve is just 5 months from today. Have you started your shopping yet?
> 
> Hm. That's some strange sentence construction. ...recipes on the web for Thanksgiving dinner... because I've never had Thanksgiving dinner on the web


Don’t speak too soon, @Georgiagranny!   we’ve had an on-lineThanksgiving here on SF    And no dishes to do


----------



## jimintoronto (Jul 27, 2022)

Not something we do. My Wife and I stopped giving each other gifts at least 10 years ago. No decorations no tree. Adult children have also stopped with the gift giving practice, they donate to a charity of their choice, instead. Grand kids are in their twenties, so no need for gifts, they can buy what they want, out of their own pockets. Older Grand Son ( age 24 )  recently bought a bar/night club  business in Belize in partnership with his Father. They also own a dive boat business down there, catering to Canadian and American tourists. JimB.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 28, 2022)

When I was almost 5yrs old and my sister was 7yrs old my Mom's mother passed away on Nov.28th so my Mom said there wouldn't be any Christmas in our house. My Dad got upset and went out and bought me and my sister sassy Susie dolls. Since then every Christmas we put our dolls under our tree. A few years ago we were offered $1000. a piece for each doll. There isn't enough money in the world for us to sell our dolls.


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 28, 2022)

I have a 2 or 3 foot silver fake tree I bought at Walmart last year.  It has fiber optic lights that flicker around.
It's pretty when all the light are off.


----------



## oldman (Jul 29, 2022)

No plans to not ever stop.


----------



## DebraMae (Jul 29, 2022)

I quit putting up a tree ten or eleven years ago.  When I celebrate Christmas with family I go to their homes.  I did keep putting out the other decorations, miniature trees, wreaths, candles, etc.  In 2020 because of covid I did not get together with family but decided to have a fresh Christmas tree delivered.  I kinda thought it might be my last Christmas with all the uncertainly and I wanted to smell that fragrance of a real tree one more time.  

I am still around  and don't regret having that tree!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 31, 2022)

The neighborhood where I do most of our grocery shopping is big on Christmas in July, so a lot of the houses are decorated with lights and a few have trees up, but they're small ones and they're all in the person's kitchen or dining-room window.

I put my tree up every year. I'll probably stop when the g-kids stop spending the weekends with us, unless Michelle wants to keep up the tradition. In which case, I'll put it together but she's going to decorate it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## J-Kat (Jul 31, 2022)

I had not put up a tree for many years since it was just me and I travelled out of town for the holidays.  I had a door wreath and some other Christmas decor but didn’t bother with a tree.  But I decided I missed having one 3 or 4 years ago so I bought a tree that you stand up and the limbs (lights attached) just fall into place.  One can decorate with ornaments which I did or it’s pretty with just the lights.  I was happy I had a tree since Covid put a stop to Christmas travels.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 31, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> When I was almost 5yrs old and my sister was 7yrs old my Mom's mother passed away on Nov.28th so my Mom said there wouldn't be any Christmas in our house. My Dad got upset and went out and bought me and my sister sassy Susie dolls. Since then every Christmas we put our dolls under our tree. A few years ago we were offered $1000. a piece for each doll.





Sassycakes said:


> There isn't enough money in the world for us to sell our dolls. Here is a picture of last years tree and my doll.


----------



## Leann (Jul 31, 2022)

Last year, my S/O and I went to a tree farm for our Christmas tree. It started snowing (it was late November) and there was Christmas music being streamed through speakers that were up high on poles. I can't recall when I last had a real tree for the holiday. I do have an artificial tree but it's a pain in the butt to put up so, if it weren't for my S/O, I would not have had a tree last year.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Aug 7, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> I heard tell that a lot of Christmas tree stores vigorously suggest one should buy 2023's Christmas tree on the 26th day of December 2022. Don't know the truth, just what moi heard told.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone.
> 
> View attachment 227429


December 26th is a great day for ornaments, trees, and wrap - Department stores often don't want to bother with the display trees and folks can find fantastic deals, some dis-assembly required.  I, however, realized after two years of no-one else even seeing my tree, it is just depressing.  BUT, now that I have twin great-grandson babies, that may change!  As to the walking Santa Cat - do you think the humans suspended him from a string???


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 7, 2022)

No sweat here!  No tree last year and it's gonna be no tree this year too.  I'm older and wiser and I'm free!   When I was younger and had little kiddies, Christmas was different.  We went to Christmas concerts, we attended Christmas invites, there was a staff Christmas party and Christmas, in general, was a whirlwind event.  Now, that the kiddies are in their 30s/40s and living far away, their mom has since died and I am living alone, there is no reason in the world I am going to put up a tree or any other decoration.  For whom and for what reason?  Actually, I would love to "celebrate" Christmas down in Mexico or some place that is nice and warm.  LOL

Below I have posted 2 photos to explain why Christmas is so popular around the world.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 8, 2022)

Angel hair.







www.familychristmasonline.com/trees/ornaments/dangerous/dangerous_decorations.htm


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 9, 2022)

I don't have that problem Pam. Muslim for 30 years...no Christmas anymore. And oh what a relief it is! I used to love to decorate the tree and wrap presents in pretty shiny paper with bows though...especially after my son got to be a toddler. I still have some pics here somewhere.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Aug 9, 2022)

_I don’t put up a tree but do some decorations. _


----------



## Georgiagranny (Aug 11, 2022)

It had to happen. A couple of weeks ago I mentioned Thanksgiving recipes already online. Today I saw one for gingerbread fudge for Christmas.

And no, I haven't started my Christmas shopping yet because I only have to go to the credit union and get some and then to wherever to get some cards. Nobody has ever complained about the "impersonal" gifts

ETA: Just saw an online list of Christmas gifts for the DH that he's guaranteed to love.

Remember when...usually in November or thereabouts, our moms and dads would disappear after supper to make Christmas gifts? Dad to the garage or basement, Mom to hide in the bedroom to knit or sew.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Aug 12, 2022)

Just saw an online ad for solid chocolate Easter bunnies. No kidding. Easter this year is April 17, still eight months away.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 12, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Just saw an online ad for solid chocolate Easter bunnies. No kidding. Easter this year is April 17, still eight months away.


The  faces will be unrecognizable by Easter!


----------



## IKE (Aug 12, 2022)

I didn't want everyone to think that I was anti Christmas because we've never put up a tree in over 45 years so today I solved the problem while in the auto parts store......now I'll be in the Xmas spirit all year long.


----------



## DebraMae (Aug 12, 2022)

And a "royal" one, no less.  oooooh la la!


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 12, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Just saw an online ad for solid chocolate Easter bunnies. No kidding. Easter this year is April 17, still eight months away.


Leftovers from this Easter, perhaps?


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 12, 2022)

IKE said:


> I didn't want everyone to think that I was anti Christmas because we've never put up a tree in over 45 years so today I solved the problem while in the auto parts store......now I'll be in the Xmas spirit all year long.
> 
> View attachment 234142


My ex-husband, RIP, used to hang this same exact one in his truck to hide the alcohol smell seeping out of his pours, in case he ever got pulled over. 
Thanks for the memory...lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 13, 2022)

Yes let's all put our trees up in August!! Yay!!


----------



## Colleen (Aug 13, 2022)

We haven't had a tree in almost 10 years. We sold our artificial tree (which weighed a ton!) and all my decorations when we moved to AZ. Recently, I told my husband we were putting up a tree this year since we moved back to PA and it will seem more like Christmas. He just groaned and didn't say anything. I thought he was just being his usual Scrooge...haha. I've changed my mind about putting up a tree. I don't think I have the enthusiasm as I once did. We don't have any family here and no grandchildren. I'll just put out some of my decorations and call it done


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 15, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Christmas in July


A retailer's dream.

In heaven it's Christmas every day.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 15, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> The  faces will be unrecognizable by Easter!


Big blobs of melted wabbits!!!  LOL


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 15, 2022)

https://www.hobbylobby.com/find-savings/weekly-ad


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2022)

I made this ceramic tree for my mom decades ago. This photo is the last time I got it out in 2006, the Christmas after she passed. Now it in a box in the basement.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Aug 18, 2022)

I have one in white, made decades ago by my Best Aunt. It comes out every year to decorate The Hovel


----------



## Georgiagranny (Sep 6, 2022)

Ohhhh kayyy then! Recipes on my home page today for Christmas party goodies. I'm willing to bet money that Walmart has all their Christmas stuff out and trees decorated.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 6, 2022)

Gosh are we talking about Christmas already? Well, I moved in February so this will be my first Christmas in this place. I don't have space for a tree, but I'll put a cheery Christmas wreath on the door and a few pretty lights around the place.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Sep 6, 2022)

@Hollow Not_ already_...still! This goofy thread was started in January.

In the past few weeks, I've seen recipes on my home page for Easter eggsThanksgiving and Christmas. Reckon Hallowe'en can be far behind?


----------



## Hollow (Sep 6, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> @Hollow Not_ already_...still! This goofy thread was started in January.
> 
> In the past few weeks, I've seen recipes on my home page for Easter eggsThanksgiving and Christmas. Reckon Hallowe'en can be far behind?


I should pay more attention, eh?! yes Halloween is just around the corner so guess I'd best start looking at pumpkins first!


----------



## Blessed (Sep 6, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Ohhhh kayyy then! Recipes on my home page today for Christmas party goodies. I'm willing to bet money that Walmart has all their Christmas stuff out and trees decorated.


Was at the Walmart super center last night, no sign of Christmas but quite a few aisles of Halloween stuff.  Guess everyone wants their candy 2 months before the day! LOL


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 6, 2022)

No, I hate Christmas.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 6, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> No, I hate Christmas.


It's not all that important to me either...it's just another day.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 10, 2022)

Christmas!! Bah Humbug!!!! Over the years, I put up fewer and fewer decorations. I stopped when on one early Xmas morning, instead of Christmas joy, my first thought was "Oh. god,  now, I have to put all this away". Things change. My parents had this Xmas platter that they put all the Xmas cards on. For a while I did the same, but a platter full of Xmas emails just doesn't do it.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2022)

It's nice to think about Christmas when the temperature is 100  ...  has a cooling effect ..


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 10, 2022)

It is amazing that stores are putting out Christmas ads all over. Stores are starting to stock Christmas stuff. It is Sept. 10th....3 MONTHS AWAY!


----------



## deaver (Sep 10, 2022)

I am 75 and I have never had a christmas tree of my own.....anywhere....others shared yes but not my own...


----------



## bowmore (Sep 10, 2022)

We have a beautiful prelit artificial tree. We have not put it up in years, as our older son has taken over the duties. We have a cute little fiber optic tree with changing colors.


----------



## caroln (Sep 10, 2022)

Since I quit hosting Christmas Eve dinner for the family, no one comes over during the holidays anymore.  So I don't bother with trees or decorations.


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2022)

I stopped decorating the Christmas after my mom passed except for a wreath out front. Who's gonna see it? A wreath is a lot easier to take own than a lot of finicky decorations. I've tried for 15 years to see all the Christmas items I inherited. Apparently people will go to WalMart and shell out for over-priced junk from China rather than investing in vintage decorations.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 24, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Yeah, about to put up my Christmas  tree. I'll get a head start!


Well off you go. You'll forgive me if I leave Christmas to Christmas, that is, December 25th of the year of your choice. 23rd the decorations go up, January 2nd, they come down and are returned to the attic where they are lived until Christmas comes around once more.


----------



## Kika (Sep 24, 2022)

A friend did a tree trimming party in early December and an untrimming party in mid January. There was usually about 50-60 people there.  He died in late 2018.  No one had a tree that year.  In 2019 it was suggested that I have it, as a potluck, both to trim and untrim.

I bought a 5 foot tree to sit on a tabletop and some decorations. I held it in Dec. 2019 and January 2020.  Then the pandemic came so we have not had another one.  I will be moving in January, so I will do nothing for the holidays this year.


----------



## Remy (Sep 25, 2022)

debodun said:


> I stopped decorating the Christmas after my mom passed except for a wreath out front. Who's gonna see it? A wreath is a lot easier to take own than a lot of finicky decorations. I've tried for 15 years to see all the Christmas items I inherited. Apparently people will go to WalMart and shell out for over-priced junk from China rather than investing in vintage decorations.


I went nuts at the thrift stores last year. PAWS was putting out 'new' stuff daily. I went 3 days a week. Not that I bought a ton but it was fun digging through the loose ornament boxes. I don't do a tree. I hang them on the wall. 

I agree with you on the Walmart stuff.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 5, 2022)

I find something to enjoy each holiday of Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas, BUT
Christmas time for me is the one that I adore, Oh I love you Christmas time, so many 
reasons for me that it is so special~  

I am in a small living place unit; I will though bring out some of my Holiday decorations
and that starts this coming Monday for me. I plan to even put out my two ceramic
Christmas trees that my mother and also my grandmother made for me all those
many years ago. Never too early for enjoying my Christmas music either, the holidays
can come and go so fast, I love to soak in and relish all the moments that I can


----------



## J-Kat (Nov 5, 2022)

I had not put up a tree in several years.  I was always out of town for Christmas so I didn’t see any reason .  But, when Covid came no one wanted to travel and I stayed home, I decided to buy a small tree and dig out a box or two of my ornaments,etc.  I really enjoyed the tree so have continued with it in the subsequent years.  I put it up at Thanksgiving and take it down around New Years day.


----------



## jujube (Nov 5, 2022)

I've had a 4' table-top tree for the last few years but I went out yesterday and bought a 7' pencil tree.  I'm hoping it'll fit into the space I'm planning.


----------

